# some of my wraps



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## no hooks (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice work there.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

:sleeping


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I THINK THEY LOOK REAL NICE. 

Good job.....


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Good looking rods. How long does it take to wrap one rod like one of those shown from start to finish? Gene Team Recess


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks good.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *-=Desperado=- (11/14/2009)*:sleeping


Do tell what you meant by this?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *tunapopper (11/15/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *-=Desperado=- (11/14/2009)*:sleeping
> ...


*Try this for the answer:*

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic463401-3-1.aspx#bottom


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

10-4 Curtis. 

Nice looking rods by the way.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *Garbo (11/15/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *tunapopper (11/15/2009)*
> ...


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Those are great looking wraps. Please do not pay attention to Desperado's post. He is just an asshole who likes to drag everyone else down. Once again congratulations on those rods. Wish I was that talented....


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *feelin' wright (11/15/2009)*Those are great looking wraps. Please do not pay attention to Desperado's post. He is just an asshole who likes to drag everyone else down. Once again congratulations on those rods. Wish I was that talented....


I beleieve every artist is entitle to honest opinions and not all opinions are going to automatically be just awesome.If you can explain to me how i drag someone down by posting a sleeping smily than in would love to hear this.I see all you guys rods on here and they to me are NOT IMPRESSIVE WHAT SO EVER and as long as you "NICE" posters continue to blow smoke up there asses and tell them that crap they are never going to excel or get any better.Now that have 4 other people here have successfully derailed this post by making comments about me(Pretty pathetic) just move on.So what if was not impressed with what i saw.There the most common wraps on the planet and im not impressed.Its my opinion.He posted his work i think he deserves honest opinions from all sides.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Will, you are right. You are entitled an opinion BUT it shouldn't be written, typed, spoken, etc. If its just meant to be an asshole remark and down someones work who is obviously proud of it. All that kind of bullshit does is piss people off and when its all said and done it has nothing to do with opinion but everything to do with you thinking you are the greatest and everyone else is beneath you. How many other negative opinions did you see?

Sorry but when you have someone who wants to share something and then you flat out tell them "Thats boring", chances are you may offend someone. Why do it for any reason other than to start shit?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

good looking rods!!! dont mind will he likes to put peoples work down when he is jealous and/or cant do any better himself...keep up the good work on making some good looking rods


----------



## plankton (Sep 26, 2009)

I just dont get it with all the negative responses that Will only gives, he must be the most miserable person on this forum. I dont know how he can thinks he is better than anybody else ,


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Good looking wraps, I wish I had the time/patience to get good at it. I think instead of offering up criticismsomeone who professes to be an expert wouldoffer to show the OP some new techniques since that's what most on this forum would do. I guess that would be too much to expect.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

Very nice! I would really like to see a pic of the entire rods


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *tunapopper (11/15/2009)*Will, you are right. You are entitled an opinion BUT it shouldn't be written, typed, spoken, etc. If its just meant to be an asshole remark and down someones work who is obviously proud of it. All that kind of bullshit does is piss people off and when its all said and done it has nothing to do with opinion but everything to do with you thinking you are the greatest and everyone else is beneath you. How many other negative opinions did you see?
> 
> Sorry but when you have someone who wants to share something and then you flat out tell them "Thats boring", chances are you may offend someone. Why do it for any reason other than to start shit?


critisism has always been good for me no matter if i was building rods,fishing,stucco you name it so maybe why i never really looked at it the way you explained but tell me WHY DOES IT MATTER TO YOU OR ANYONE ELSE WHAT I WRITE TO SOMEONE ELSE.CAN PEOPLE STAND UP FOR THEMSELVES ANYMORE OR ASK THE QUESTION WITHOUT 20 OTHER PEOPLE BASHING ME FOR POSTING A SMILEY?I never gice a mooses tit what someone else has to say about someone else as long as it doesnt involve me but you guys ARE LIKE FREAKING LIFETIME MAN YOU BRING DRAMA.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

> *<==8 Desperado 8==> (11/15/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *tunapopper (11/15/2009)*Will, you are right. You are entitled an opinion BUT it shouldn't be written, typed, spoken, etc. If its just meant to be an asshole remark and down someones work who is obviously proud of it. All that kind of bullshit does is piss people off and when its all said and done it has nothing to do with opinion but everything to do with you thinking you are the greatest and everyone else is beneath you. How many other negative opinions did you see?
> ...






gee Wally, cant see why he gets voted off the island all the time??!!??


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Looks good to me! Maybe you and Desperado can teach me a thing or two!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Bill I don't know you from Adam but there is one thing I can recognize and that's craftsmanship. Each of those rods is a picture of patience, imagination and skill, all the prerequisites of a true craftsman. When I decide that I want to learn how to wrap a rod I hope it's you or someone of your caliber that teaches me how to do it.



Kim


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

kim,,,thanks for the kind reply

and thanks to the majority of people who posted

as for a post or two ill consider the source,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,did they offer any photos?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

The wraps look very clean!! Are you using the new 1/8" thread for the butt wraps? 

Looks awesome


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *billfishhead (12/2/2009)*kim,,,thanks for the kind reply
> 
> and thanks to the majority of people who posted
> 
> as for a post or two ill consider the source,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,did they offer any photos?


LOL you really dont want me to do that.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *-=Desperado=- (12/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *billfishhead (12/2/2009)*kim,,,thanks for the kind reply
> ...


I do. 

Never seen your stuff. Always hear about it though.


----------

